# this is a test =)



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 22, 2008)

i was bored and had some seeds i was planning on throwin out but instead i decided to do an experiment to see which seeds germinated quicker.i'm using a paper plate in a zip lock with the seeds between 3 napkins (2 napkins on the bottom,1 on top) i put one of the bags (with the plate/moist napkins/seeds) in a plastic tupperware dish with a lid on top of my computer monitor.the other bag is between some clothes tucked in the back of my dresser.  either way,i shouldnt have any problems getting them germinated.i was just bored and curious to see which teq. will get them germinated quickly. i'll keep you guys posted on what happens.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 22, 2008)

i just decided to add the seeds in a cup of water teq. so its-
   seeds in a zip lock bag inside a tupperware container on the comp monitor
                           VS
     seeds in a zip lock back between some clothes in the dresser
                            VS
         seeds in a cup of warm water
 All started at 10 pm =)


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 22, 2008)

how about the sponge method as hippyinEngland has used?

I will be interested to see the results!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 23, 2008)

i mean..the time it takes for these seeds wont be the same for lets say..some seedbank seeds or any other strain seeming as how all seeds take a certain amount of time to germ but we will see for this strain (which i'm really doubting its a named strain,i got the seeds outta some good midgrade,nothin i'd personally grow,but fun to experiment w/)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 23, 2008)

update-about 10 hours in and no  shoots or poppin yet
(i'll keep you guys updated)


----------



## thief (May 23, 2008)

my money is on the ones on the monitor. seeds seem to sprout quicker with a lil warmth. i keep a waterbed heater under my seed beds in the spring to get them to 64 an keep em there.


----------



## smokybear (May 23, 2008)

An interesting idea. I'm sure you will have good results with all methods. I would probably have to opt for the ones on the monitor also. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe. Keep us posted.


----------



## Hick (May 23, 2008)

I'm betting on the one that you accidentally dropped in the o'ladies houseplant..


----------



## camcam (May 23, 2008)

Interesting post, I look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## dragon_green (May 23, 2008)

my money is on the one on the monitor

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/data/582/PA260046.JPG
 that was growing on the table beside monitor,without any artificial light,just window and ceiling light, in a plain dirt watered with tap water in 3 months.
was male with them.i pollenated them and got around 40 seeds.that was in 2001.a friend few years later grown some good buds in closet from them.
i stil have some 20 and i'm sure i will grow some good weed in my closet preety soon.
and i read some stuff about plants and tv's and such devices


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 24, 2008)

ok, results are in. =)
 -the ones that were kept in the tupperware container had the most germinated seeds in it.
-the one that was tucked away in my dresser had a few that germed,but not near as many as the tupperware container
-as for the cup,it looks like the seeds are just starting to split,but not near as much as the other ones have
 i would definitly say,heat is  just as important moisture....if you have a good moist paper towel/napkin on a paper plate inside a ziplock bag in a plastic rubbermade or tupperware container sitting on a comp.monitor,dvd/vcr player,etc. you should be good to go.I will say ADDED WARMTH SPEEDS THINGS UP ALOT. I checked all of them this morning and none were germed,i checked again 6hours later and all but 2 of the ones in the tupperware container had shoots.all in all, 
 THE WINNER OF THIS TEST IS HANDS DOWN THE ONES GERMED IN THE TUPPERWARE


----------



## ChatNoir (May 28, 2008)

Good news! As soon as my babies arrive and I am done with preparations, my monitor will host a couple of lovely lads!


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 28, 2008)

Cornellius said:
			
		

> Good news! As soon as my babies arrive and I am done with preparations, my monitor will host a couple of lovely lads!


 
Bearefull not to Drip in ur Monitor, can have a smokey effect...


----------



## ChatNoir (May 28, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Bearefull not to Drip in ur Monitor, can have a smokey effect...



Did that before, with a glass of coke... XD


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 28, 2008)

no dude, dont just put the plate with the paper towel on your monitor.put the plate (with the seeds and  wet paper towel on it) in a big zip lock bag,then put something underneath it,or put it in a plastic tupperware container.you'll only have to drench the paper towel once (when you just put the seeds between them),as long as its in the bag,you wont have to get it any more moist,it'll be fine.The bag will have condesation on it. after this test,i'd also recommend,after you see the seeds have opened up,take em out of the container and just keep the bag out,the tap roots will grow so fast. just if you do this..honestly check em every six-eight hours.they grow fast and you dont want your tap root too long,also adjust your ph of your water to around 5.8.hope this helps ya out-peace


----------



## kubefuism (May 28, 2008)

Quick question... Is there only one seed in each test or many? I would also like to see the perecentage of succesful germination. Good luck


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 28, 2008)

100% germinated in the container on the monitor  (5 of 5)
80% germinated in the dresser (4 of 5)
80% germinated in the cup on the monitor (4 of 5)

 i think it also has alot to do with your seeds,i dont think all seeds germ as easy as eachother.like if i were to try some seeds from some different green,i'd probably have different germ percentages. i was just usin some seeds from some midgrade..nothin special.but,i will be germinating all my seeds for  my next grow usin the tupperware on the monitor teq. the tupperware container acts like an incubator.works like a charm. oh,i also have an older style monitor,i doubt there could be any way of making this work on a flat screen.if all you have is a flat screen.use a heating pad on low.


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah warmth makes it faster i put min in a paper towel and then put the paper towel in a ziplock baggy then wrap it in a sweater then put it on top the direct tv box which never gose off lol


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 22, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> 100% germinated in the container on the monitor (5 of 5)
> 80% germinated in the dresser (4 of 5)
> 80% germinated in the cup on the monitor (4 of 5)
> 
> i think it also has alot to do with your seeds,i dont think all seeds germ as easy as eachother.like if i were to try some seeds from some different green,i'd probably have different germ percentages. i was just usin some seeds from some midgrade..nothin special.but,i will be germinating all my seeds for my next grow usin the tupperware on the monitor teq. the tupperware container acts like an incubator.works like a charm. oh,i also have an older style monitor,i doubt there could be any way of making this work on a flat screen.if all you have is a flat screen.use a heating pad on low.


This is a real good thread! It's good someone will do this just out of the goodness of their heart for others to learn from!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 22, 2008)

I have notice that when I grem my seeds and I have used reg bagg seeds compare to the seed I got from Marijuanna-seeds.
The first run was reg bag seed and I threw about 20 in a dish towel and placed into a baggie and layed the seeds on top of my Freezer and layed a towel over the baggie and it took 4 days to popp 5  and few more days on the other seeds. I only took 6 fastest seeds that pop.. 

I got my Order of afhgan and did the same thing as above but only use 5 of the freebie seeds and they all Popped with in 12 hours..

So afhgan seeds r growing alot faster then those bag seeds..


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

Richy-B said:
			
		

> This is a real good thread! It's good someone will do this just out of the goodness of their heart for others to learn from!


 
Thanks for the compliment.i feel anything to help out the forum is worth doin.not only was i helpin myself out,but i was helpin out any new person that checks this thread.hopefully some day we can get this all down to a science  and have one thread that will help everybody.one for the soil growers,and one for the hydro people.i feel it would save alot of of over asked ?'s.anyways thanks for recognizing my work.-peace


----------



## growdammit (Jul 15, 2008)

THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT!!!  expirimental germination!  Helps us all out, like my not changing nutes on a bagseed hydro test... well, I was gonna change it, but I am onto week 5 and growing faster than ever... actually have to move it from where it is at as light is at top rung!... anyway, sticking to subject of germination I was wondering if seeds know the season regardless of conditions supplied, because when I start seeds in march thru june they take off like crazy, but like now in late july I get less seeds to sprout????  That is a head scratcher too...  Too many variables to accurately calculate...  I am currently doin that lab test... however out of the same batch of viable seeds I started 3 months ago I planted the rest to give some outdoor light love before moving inside to finish and got 3/4's less sprout than the original batch of same seeds???  But who knows??


----------

